# Starting Strength



## Mareth (Dec 13, 2009)

I've just finished reading 'Starting Strength' by Mark Rippetoe and Lon Kilgore and have to say its one of the finest books on training I've ever read, only wish Id had it when I started I would've saved my self a lot of time and trouble.

Any beginners like me looking for advice on strength training, form, exercises etc that they cant get on here would do well to read it too.

They've written a follow up book as well; 'Practical Programming For Strength Training' which I've not bought yet as Ive been more than happy using 'Madcows' 5x5 programme for the past year. Has anyone else read it and if so is it worth getting?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I've read 'Starting Strength' and also trained using the routine and it is absolutely amazing.

I've also done Madcow and found that to be amazing, although it can eat into your recovery powers if you have weak recovery.

I've been studying 5/3/1 recently, and I think that is the one I'm going to give a go next.

But to any newbie, or even experienced trainer who want to make dramatic increases in strength, anything written by Pendlay, Rippetoe, Starr and Wendler are where it's at, IMO.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Im currently doing starting strength routine now and I can sure say it absoloutly works as it says on the tin.


----------



## Newbie2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

If you like Rippetoe's style you might find this video funny:


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

every beginner, regardless of what area of lifting they want to go into, should buy starting strength, read it, do the program for a few months, and then specialise in bodybulding / powerlifting / olympic lifting

In my opinion, its the best program there is to get mass on beginners, the best program to build a good base on beginners, and the best program to get beginners accustomed to barbell training

why would a skinny beginner start with isolations is beyond me!? Get some mass on your frame, get some strength, and then start isolating!!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

crouchmagic said:


> every beginner, regardless of what area of lifting they want to go into, should buy starting strength, read it, do the program for a few months, and then specialise in bodybulding / powerlifting / olympic lifting
> 
> In my opinion, its the best program there is to get mass on beginners, the best program to build a good base on beginners, and the best program to get beginners accustomed to barbell training
> 
> why would a skinny beginner start with isolations is beyond me!? Get some mass on your frame, get some strength, and then start isolating!!


X2, No word of a lie and I know a lot of this is probably down to muscle memory from before, but ive put on nearly 12 lbs since about 8 weeks ago since being back to the gym and my jeans and Tshirts are already feeling a lot tighter.

Barbell training and big compounds are the way to go.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Is this available as an eBook?


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

excellent info in there, i quit boxing 3ish years ago and was advised to get into strength training, i bought the book and stuck with it for year. The results were amazing, taking me from 140is lb to 165 natty but huge jumps in core lifts.

Even now i will revert back to this type of training every 6 months or so, just enjoy it so much.

Would def recommend giving it a go for sure, barbells + compounds + food = great gains


----------



## 8Ball (Apr 20, 2010)

rippetoe really does know what he's talking about, especially when it comes to form IMO. as for 5/3/1, i ran it for about 3 or 4 months and it is one of my favorite programs out there. I'm more of a raw powerlifter at heart, so it was right down my alley, I easily put (these are just guesses, mind you) anywhere from 20-30 pounds on my raw maxes.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

8Ball said:


> rippetoe really does know what he's talking about, especially when it comes to form IMO. as for 5/3/1, i ran it for about 3 or 4 months and it is one of my favorite programs out there. I'm more of a raw powerlifter at heart, so it was right down my alley, I easily put (these are just guesses, mind you) anywhere from 20-30 pounds on my raw maxes.


rippetoe is a god among some lifters. they don't idolise jesus, they idolise him!

and i can't really argue, he does know his stuff.


----------



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

I just finished reading it too, and Stronglifts and 5/3/1

Can you tell I'm doing my homework before starting a strenght routine? :whistling:

Atm I'm between SS and Stronglifts, not sure which one to do tbh, very similar, one has more volume and assistance work, might go with Rippetoe's...if anyone tried both, please share


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

Go for Starting Strength.

The way i look at it, you will get you deadlift to 200kg for 3x5 quicker than you will get it to 200kg for 5x5. Less volume, more intensity, better gains.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

what does the starting strength routine look like?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

fusion405 said:


> what does the starting strength routine look like?


Workout A

Squats 3 x 5

Bench 3 x 5

Deads 1 x 5

Dips 2 x 8

Workout B

Squats 3 x 5

Militery press 3 x 5

Pendlays/powercleans 3 x 5

Chins 2 x 8


----------

